# I just want to say...



## Clouder (15/1/16)

I HATE hail! 

We had a TERRIBLE Hail storm on the West Rand on Saturday...

My yard was destroyed! And it looked like it snow. The hail was golf ball size. I lost my gate motor, 6 windows of my house, and my houses' roof needs to me repainted as well as all the gutters.

I painted the whole roof including facia boards and gutters in September and it cost me a whole heap of money....

Also, this is the THIRD time that hail broke my windows! Agggg neee man!

2 years ago, my work vehicle got R210K damage as a result of a hailstorm at work. Now, my new vehicle, 4000 Kms on the clock got damaged AGAIN! Luckily only the nose got hit as it was parked under cover but the front of the bonnet is dented at grille is fubar...

Oh, Saturday night, we spend the entire evening helping people in our community with fallen carports and roofs ect. Our mall's roof caved in and we had to close the mall down, was reopened on Wednesday.

We were also left without electricity for 26 hours which made rescues and assistance extremely difficult!

My windows at my house are still broken as the contractors are flooded with callouts


----------



## Metal Liz (15/1/16)

sheeeeeeez bru!!!!!!!! that is HECTIC!! Sorry to hear about all of this and best of luck with the fixing up...


----------



## Clouder (15/1/16)

Thanx @Metal Liz !! I got the parts for my gate motor just now and it seems like they will be replacing my windows this afternoon... I REALLLLLLY hope so, coz it rains every night, and my cardboard and plastic temporary fix is not strong anymore


----------



## Stosta (15/1/16)

Wow! Just... Wow!!!


----------



## Khan83 (15/1/16)

Clouder said:


> I HATE hail!
> 
> We had a TERRIBLE Hail storm on the West Rand on Saturday...
> 
> ...


Damn bud . I feel for you.

Must be so frustrating.

Good on you for helping others in the community despite having your own damages to deal with

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (15/1/16)

Sorry to hear that @Clouder not a nice thing to happen.
Dave


----------



## Clouder (15/1/16)

The parts I purchased for my gate motor are not the cause of the problem, and they will not be replacing my windows today.... (and we have a storm warning for tonight) GREAT DAY!


----------



## Neal (15/1/16)

Clouder said:


> The parts I purchased for my gate motor are not the cause of the problem, and they will not be replacing my windows today.... (and we have a storm warning for tonight) GREAT DAY!



Mate, really sorry to hear of your problems, hope you get sorted as soon as is possible. Well done on supporting your community, am in Carlisle, England moment and has been awful flooding, but to see the help people have offered each other has been cool. Really hope all comes right for you man.


----------



## wazarmoto (15/1/16)

Sorry to hear about this bud. Chin up. It'll get better. At least you still have a home. Lotsa people are worse off. Vent away. It helps.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/1/16)

That's crazy! Truly looks like snow, sorry to hear about the damage, that really blows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/1/16)

So sorry to hear about that @Clouder 
Hope you can recover and get everything back into shape soon

Really feel for you and your family 
Strength to you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (16/1/16)

Thanx guys!

@Silver at least I managed to finally get my gate working again, WHAT A RELIEF!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/16)

@Clouder Perhaps its time to say hello to wooden storm shutters, might not be a look you like but probably better than broken windows.


----------



## Clouder (16/1/16)

@blujeez yeah, I am thinking about it....


----------



## stevie g (23/1/16)

Where on the west rand, luckily we didn't have any hail?.


----------



## Clouder (24/1/16)

@Sprint it was in Krugersdorp

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (31/1/16)

Hi anybody can help me. Bought stuff from cape vape. Do i get a confirmation email or something righr away? Also i used the order number as thair reference is this correct. Thanks


----------

